# Passer automatiquement d’un album à un autre ?



## Rollmops (19 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous  


Est-ce qu’il est possible à l’écoute de la fin d’un album sur un Ipod que la lecture du suivant se fasse automatiquement ?
Sur mon Nano  à la fin d’un album le son s’arrête…Je dois relancer l’album suivant manuellement.

Comment passer d'un album à un autre sans que la lecture s’arrête ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2020)

Il faut creer une liste avec les albums que tu veux enchaîner.
ou lancer l’album depuis la liste global contenant toutes tes musiques.


----------



## Rollmops (19 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> lancer l’album depuis la liste global contenant toutes tes musiques. "la liste global contenant toutes tes musiques."





gwen a dit:


> Il faut creer une liste avec les albums que tu veux enchaîner.
> ou lancer l’album depuis la liste global contenant toutes tes musiques.


Merci  


> "la liste global contenant toutes tes musiques."



Qu’appelles-tu la "liste globale" ?


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2020)

Si mes souvenir sont bon, tu as un endroit qui rassemble toutes tes musiques, c’est là que tu dois lancer la chanson que tu veut écouter, le reste s’enchaînerait soit dans l’ordre, soit aléatoirement en fonction de ce que tu as mis en place comme option.


----------



## Rollmops (19 Décembre 2020)

Merci, je pense que c’est ce qui est intitulé "morceaux"


----------



## Gwen (20 Décembre 2020)

Oui, c’est ça.


----------

